# type s front lip



## 02SER (Sep 12, 2006)

for sentra anyone have it


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Oh i heard that one doesn't fit so good and it snapped off when testing on another b15 in southern cali.

Most people get this lip kit right here. It's a full 5 piece kit and comes complete with optional VP hood, gril, headlight eyelids and valve cover.











email [email protected] to obtain the parts.


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

ya my buddy had some trouble with the type S also


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

mitch1988 said:


> ya my buddy had some trouble with the type S also





Yea that is the reason to go with the WC lip kit. It's the best bet!


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

boosteddet said:


> Yea that is the reason to go with the WC lip kit. It's the best bet!


quoted for truth 
well, except for the sideskirts


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

b15chik said:


> quoted for truth
> well, except for the sideskirts




yea the sides you should get r33 for those who dont like it


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Any one know where I could find a front lip for a b13??*


----------

